# Anyone for tennis????



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Fairly new to Dubai and wondered if anyone fancied a game of tennis sometime??

Am looking to play regularly so don't know if any groups play or if anyone can recommend a club etc?

Am 29 from the UK, wouldn't say I am good but no mug either!!

Drop me a PM if anyone interested.

Cheers guys......


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

Dubai1 said:


> Fairly new to Dubai and wondered if anyone fancied a game of tennis sometime??
> 
> Am looking to play regularly so don't know if any groups play or if anyone can recommend a club etc?
> 
> ...



I was thinking of posting something similar.., but hadn't yet found out where you can play


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey guys im definately up for getting back in to it, let me know (on this or better still PM me) if you find anywhere - im at Palm Jumeirah but can travel if you want

Haven't played for a year or so though, use to be intermediate level.


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

I will be up for tennis 

prob beginning/intermediate. 

got a court at disco gardens if anyone can get during the day can play then too


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

We will go to Meridian (next to Barasti)

Me and PaulUK have been playing there for the past month every weekend for free, its empty there... best to go on a Saturday which is more quiet then a Friday.

PM me, im also available during the week, whenever.......


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

marc said:


> We will go to Meridian (next to Barasti)
> 
> Me and PaulUK have been playing there for the past month every weekend for free, its empty there... best to go on a Saturday which is more quiet then a Friday.
> 
> PM me, im also available during the week, whenever.......


How about getting a tennis ladder together for those that want to play regularly?

That way keeps it a bit competitive and also mixes up the opposition??

I have the wife here this weekend but am 100% up for playing next weekend.....


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

Dubai1 said:


> How about getting a tennis ladder together for those that want to play regularly?
> 
> That way keeps it a bit competitive and also mixes up the opposition??
> 
> I have the wife here this weekend but am 100% up for playing next weekend.....


Sounds like a good idea...


----------



## patience (Nov 17, 2008)

One of the sports that I actualy like.
Shame my hands are tied.

I must be the only nutter that plays in 50+ heat.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah that sounds good....


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi guys, wife just gone back today so I am up for arranging something now.....

Anyone fancies a game on Friday - morning would suit me best - don't mind location.

Any takers?


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey mate im up for a game though pretty rusty as its been a while!!

Is there anywhere indoor? And anywhere cheaper than 100 dh per hour for a court!! (I was told thats the rate at the courts next to Barasti)

PM me with where and mobile numbers if youre up for it - also I don't have raquet and balls (tennis lol) here so not sure if you can hire them from the place or if I need to buy....


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

ghandi2485 said:


> Hey mate im up for a game though pretty rusty as its been a while!!
> 
> Is there anywhere indoor? And anywhere cheaper than 100 dh per hour for a court!! (I was told thats the rate at the courts next to Barasti)
> 
> PM me with where and mobile numbers if youre up for it - also I don't have raquet and balls (tennis lol) here so not sure if you can hire them from the place or if I need to buy....


Hi, 

I'm up for a game BOTH next Friday and Saturday morning - this will give me a week to hit the threadmill and get back into the exercise psyche. 

Does anyone know if Meridien hire bats and balls?

Taz 


p.s. I am 42, but sprightly


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Not sure you can hire balls, but I can pick some up.

Again not sure of anywhere else, I will ring around and book something for Friday morning.........

How does 11 am sound?


----------



## oracledba (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi
I am looking for tennis partners in discovery gardens.
Please reply me in case you are interested
thanks


----------

